# Christ is the best Physician.



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 14, 2009)

(Thomas Watson, "The Soul's Malady and Cure")


Christ is the most skillful Physician. There is no disease too hard for Him. Psalm 103:3: "Who heals all your diseases." He can cure the gangrene of sin—even when it comes to the heart. He can melt a heart of stone, and wash away black sins in the crimson of His blood! There are no desperate cases with Christ. He has those salves, oils, and balsams which can cure the worst diseases. 

Christ is the cheapest Physician. Sickness is not only a consumption to the body—but the purse! (Luke 8:43). Physicians charge fees—but Jesus Christ gives us our medicine freely. He takes no fee. Isaiah 55:1: "Come without money and without price." He desires us to bring nothing to Him but broken hearts; and when He has cured us, He desires us to bestow nothing upon Him but our love—and one would think that was very reasonable.

Christ heals with more ease than any other. Other physicians apply pills, potions, or remedies. Christ cures with more ease. Christ made the devil go out with a word spoken (Mark 9:25). So when the soul is spiritually possessed, Christ can heal with a word, nay, He can cure with a look. When Peter had fallen into a relapse, Christ looked on Peter—and he wept. Christ's look melted Peter into repentance; it was a healing look. 

Other physicians can only cure those who are sick—but Christ cures those who are dead. Ephesians 2:1: "You has He quickened, who were dead in trespasses and sins." 

Christ cures not only our diseases—but our deformities. The physician can make the sick man well; but if he is deformed, he cannot make him lovely. Christ gives not only health—but beauty. Sin has made us ugly and misshapen. Christ's medicines do not only take away our sickness—but our spots. He not only makes us whole—but lovely. Christ not only heals—but adorns.

Last, Christ is the most bountiful Physician. Other patients enrich their physicians—but here the Physician enriches the patient! Christ advances all His patients. He not only cures them—but crowns them! (Revelation 2:10). Christ not only raises from the sick-bed—but to the throne! He gives the sick man not only health—but heaven!

Oh, the love of this heavenly Physician! Christ Himself drank that bitter cup which we should have drunk, and by His taking the bitter potion—we are healed and saved. Thus Christ has shown more love than any physician ever did to the patient.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2009)

Amen, James! Best healthcare package ever!


----------

